# E-Juice testers



## VapeSnow (11/9/14)

Hi Guys

I want to know where can i get sum testers to test new juice. I bought a lot of juice and to say 80% of them was really not good. Had to give it away or throw it away. Before i buy juice again i would love to test it first and see what i like. 

If this is possible it would be really awesome. 

Waiting on juice from the states but i would like to get local juice. 

Please le me know if anyone can help me with this issue.


----------



## WHeunis (11/9/14)

Not sure what you mean.
You want to send us juice to test?
You want us to buy it and test it?


----------



## VapeSnow (11/9/14)

WHeunis said:


> Not sure what you mean.
> You want to send us juice to test?
> You want us to buy it and test it?


I would like to get 1ml of testers to test. Don't want to spend R120 - R280 on juice and then it is horrible.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## WHeunis (11/9/14)

VapeSnow said:


> I would like to get 1ml of testers to test. Don't want to spend R120 - R280 on juice and then it is horrible.


 
Ahh yeah, I feel you on that 1.
I suggested in another thread a while back for local juicers to make some 5ml sample boxes, but as it turns out, it would not be very financially viable. I think a lot of mention was made about the cost of bottles.

Maybe... like... sachets?
Like those 1-2ml sachets of hand cream and stuff you get with some catalogues?







Would be a nice idea methinks.


----------



## KimH (11/9/14)

@VapeSnow - you are more than welcome to pop round, I have some Craft Vapour testers still left.

12mg 
Artisan RY4
Matterhorn Menthol
Melon on the Rocks
The Honey Badger
Wild Wiberry
Yellow Submarine

18mg
Just Damn Peachy
Matterhorn Menthol
Melon on the Rocks
Wild Wiberry
Yellow Submarine


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (11/9/14)

Hi @VapeSnow.

You can contact @thekeeperza, to be added to Taste Box recipient list.
You can also check out the below mentioned threads.
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/taste-box-guidelines.1053/
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/taste-box-recipients.861/

Hope this helps


----------



## VapeSnow (11/9/14)

WHeunis said:


> Ahh yeah, I feel you on that 1.
> I suggested in another thread a while back for local juicers to make some 5ml sample boxes, but as it turns out, it would not be very financially viable. I think a lot of mention was made about the cost of bottles.
> 
> Maybe... like... sachets?
> ...


Ya i agree 100% with you. A small sachet with 1-2 ml of juice to test. 

I think on the end of the day everybody will have more sales because now customers can have a taste and find the ones they like.


----------



## VapeSnow (11/9/14)

KimH said:


> @VapeSnow - you are more than welcome to pop round, I have some Craft Vapour testers still left.
> 
> 12mg
> Artisan RY4
> ...


Awesome thx. Where in Cpt are you?


----------



## VapeSnow (11/9/14)

Imthiaz Khan said:


> Hi @VapeSnow.
> 
> You can contact @thekeeperza, to be added to Taste Box recipient list.
> You can also check out the below mentioned threads.
> ...


I had the taste box and tested like one juice in there. To be honest in that box was the worse of the worse. Just my 2cents


----------



## VapeSnow (11/9/14)

@KimH i would like to test all the 12mg except the Menthol one!


----------



## KimH (11/9/14)

VapeSnow said:


> Awesome thx. Where in Cpt are you?


Northern Subs - Bonnie Brook (About 2km's away from the Cape Gate mall)
If you would like to pop through sometime, drop me a pm and I will give you the address.


----------



## VapeSnow (11/9/14)

@KimH I can pop in Tomorrow if that is possible?


----------



## KimH (11/9/14)

No problem at all - sending you a pm now with my address

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (11/9/14)

KimH said:


> @VapeSnow - you are more than welcome to pop round, I have some Craft Vapour testers still left.
> 
> 12mg
> Artisan RY4
> ...


@KimH I wud love to give that yellow submarine a try. But only if u r able to source it in 6mg.happy to try the 12mg jst to see if I like it. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## KimH (11/9/14)

Marzuq said:


> @KimH I wud love to give that yellow submarine a try. But only if u r able to source it in 6mg.happy to try the 12mg jst to see if I like it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


@Marzuq - you are more than welcome to pop in for a tester as well. If you like it - I can add a couple of 6mg's to my next order to Craft Vapour


----------



## Noddy (11/9/14)

@Marzuq you WILL like yellow submarine, guaranteed! You might as well just order, and throw in a devil in disguise for good measure


----------



## Marzuq (11/9/14)

Noddy said:


> @Marzuq you WILL like yellow submarine, guaranteed! You might as well just order, and throw in a devil in disguise for good measure



I'm pretty certain I'll like the yellow submarine too. Devil in disguise I'm not so sure of. What are ur thoughts on it.? 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Marzuq (11/9/14)

@KimH I actually work round the corner from you.. At Bloemhof centre. What are ur where about during the day 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Noddy (11/9/14)

@Marzuq Im not good with describing tastes. Ek is n boerseun.
Let me fill up tomorrow again and try.


----------



## KimH (11/9/14)

Marzuq said:


> @KimH I actually work round the corner from you.. At Bloemhof centre. What are ur where about during the day
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Both my businesses are home based so I'm generally there during the day. Will pm you my address now.


----------



## Marzuq (11/9/14)

Lol @Noddy thanks man jst give it ur best go. I'm sceptical when it comes to fruits like pears ans so on. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## kevkev (11/9/14)

Marzuq said:


> Lol @Noddy thanks man jst give it ur best go. I'm sceptical when it comes to fruits like pears ans so on.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Yellow Sub is dayum good. Get some.


----------

